# platy acting strange and Molly with white "fungus" type growth



## jamorel (Aug 23, 2012)

Hello...I have four tanks: 36g, 26g, 10g hosp and 2.5g hosp. My tanks are fully cycled with healthy fish for a year. The 36g is platys, loaches, cardinal and Serpae tetras. The 26g is loaches, Serpae and sailfin Molly's. 

One older female developed a white growth about six months ago. I isolated her and she continues to eat well and thrive, but the white coating remains. It covers the top of her head and partial fin, and occasionally ruptures on the top of her head. I have tried antibacterial, pimafix, melafix, general cure tetracycline, fungus guard, currently metro+ and regular water changes with salt. (i have been treating for six months with rest periods -No change.) Running out of options...I have gone to both our fish stores and the experts have nothing more to suggest. Any thoughts or ideas?

A Male platy started swimming erratically at surface about four months ago. He went into what appeared to be convulsions or spasms, clamping the tail and bending it upward. He is isolated now and has been for about four months also. He eats well and seems happy but prefers the surface. He has recently gone to the bottom (he is in small tank) for flakes, but usually at the top. He used to be a shy fish but has become bold and fearless...hand fed etc. 
He often bumps into glass the swims quickly backward, and he still has little "fits" sometimes...starting with clamped tail, then bending upward and stiff body...nose dips down. I am wondering if he is partially blind or had a stroke of some sort. I am now treating him with metro+ in the food and he seems a bit more active (swimming to bottom for food) but still not normal. This platy was purchased from a tank of sharks...no idea how old he is but suspect he was brought in as an adult by a fishkeeper and just "put" somewhere...i felt sorry for him. He was healthy for three months or more and is a happy dad then this spasm thing happened. anyone ever see this in a platy


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## zchristiansen (Feb 8, 2012)

I am not sure about what ailment your platy has, but for the molly, here is what worked for me. (I had a male platy with a fungus on head/mouth/eye)
Place the molly in a small tank or bowl with a high concentration of aquarium salt (I forget how much I used, but I think it was around 2 tbsp. per gallon) for around a minute then back in the tank. This worked for me.


----------

